# cold snap...



## ILDUCKER (Aug 8, 2003)

From what i have seen the "cold" weather is supposed to start on about the 15th of October and the week after that looks like it is 50 degrees for the highs and teens, 20's and low 30's for the lows. My question is, if the highs during the days are above freezing (40's and 50's) and the overnight lows are getting down around th 20 and high teens will the potholes freeze or is there usually enough wind to during the night to keep the water open. I would imagine the the larger water would stay open...what are you thoughts.

thanks
Chad


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Chad,

The smaller holes might have ice on them early in the morning, if no wind is around to keep them open. It's already happend this year around Bismarck.

Good luck!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Rule of thumb i follow. It seems that if you have 2-3 days of below 30 degree daytime highs - and winds less than 10 mph the medium and small slooughs ice up quick. If the daytime highs stay around 35 and above it takes awhile. Find cornfields by big water as the season ends 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

50 degrees a cold snap!!!???? :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: That is a heat wave!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:withstupid: we could use a real cold snap right now.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

ILDUCKER
I am not trying to make fun of you but a cold snap up here is when it gets to 20 below zero for a week, then we take off our windbreakers and put on a warmer coat! 

in the spring when we have our first 40 degree day it is usually tee shirts and shorts 

Have a good one!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh 40 degrees! My ideal hunting temp. Dog isn't too cold and that cool air allows me to hunt all day!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

This means I will have to take heaters along for my southern friends this weekend! :lol:

Last year they had insulated coats and boats on the first morning we hunted. I had a long sleeve shirt and a my hunting pants over a pair of shorts. They thought I was nuts. By 10 am I was in my shorts and a T shirt they had just finally peeled off the insulated coats.

Woo! Hoo! 50 degree's might have to wear gloves setting out the decoys!

Dan I would suggest you remember a coat this weekend as I might have to give some of my extra stuff to the southern boys!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i would like to see those southern boys opperate when its 40 below outside. :lol:


----------

